# Bored senior gal! Makes up her own games!



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

My sister got Lady from her breeder friend who had so many dogs, they were kept in crates and let out for small periods of time each day. My sister has a kennel and so Lady has a nice indoor/outdoor run and goes to obedience classes and plays with the kids and other kennel dogs. She has created this game outside where she picks up a rock and throws it at the building causing a bang noise and then barks! It is the funniest thing I have ever seen!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

aww how cute, that's a video I would love to see  So happy she has a good life now!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Definitely video worthy, would love to see it.


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

Got a video!! Silly dog - YouTube


----------

